

Alternative Appage... - mikmo

Hey all,<p>I'm looking to find an application I can use for our restaurants wine list (ipad, android tablet etc.) http://www.incentient.com/contact.php seem to have one called "SmartCellar" but they're sales are useless (I'm in the UK and they can't seem to help)
======
mikmo
any suggestions is my question? Or would I be better doing this as a web based
thing?

